# Need info on regulations regarding disciplinary actions.



## Jewer67 (12 Feb 2009)

Hey I am an Officer Cadet attending RMC and I have been in the forces for about 3 years now, including two as an NCM. Things are starting to get extremely ...... (you can fill in the blank) ..... I need to know regulations regarding disciplinary actions as recently I received a CHIT or written warning for something completely retarded but meh I accepted and signed and I read the disciplinary actions which included two days of supplementary academic detention. So I said "Cool... whatever I'll play the game..."  One week later (today) I find out that now I have supplementary drill on Friday morning as a result of the exact same CHIT.

My question is... If I signed this CHIT and this "Extra" disciplinary action came out of nowhere, is it legal? I remember from my NCM life that you cannot punish someone twice for the same act, and whatever is on the CHIT is what you get.

Just pass your thoughts please, and I know there is documentation somewhere on this whether it is in the NDA or whatever, please let me know if you know where I can research it.

Thanks,
Jewer


----------



## Jewer67 (12 Feb 2009)

please forgive me, I think I posted in the wrong forum  :-\


----------



## Big Foot (12 Feb 2009)

Now, my information may be a little out of date. However, each level in the chain of command has its own powers of punishment. If you look in the CADWINS, you will find what each individual in your chain can do. bearing this fact in mind of course, your Squadron Commander has final say in what happens. From my understanding after 5 years in the RMC system, as long as the action is within the boundaries set down by College regulations, it is entirely legal. You need to remember that the chit/Incident report system that RMC employs is different than the warning system utilized Forces wide (eg: Verbal, Recorded, C&P) and is governed by its own regulations. Whoever initially gave you the chit should have specified 2x academic detention, 1x remedial drill. However, the decision may have been made at the SC level to assign you more punishment. When in doubt, ask your section commander for clarification. CADWINS should be able to answer most of your questions about this.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Feb 2009)

Jewer67 said:
			
		

> I remember from my NCM life that you cannot punish someone twice for the same act,



You should have paid more attention as an NCM. You would have know that it is indeed legal to punish someone twice for the same thing. It is perfectly legal to charge someone (disciplinary) and put them on VW/RW/C&P (administrative)for the same act.

As for your specific situation, RMC folks will hopefully shed some light for you.


----------



## Occam (12 Feb 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You should have paid more attention as an NCM. You would have know that it is indeed legal to punish someone twice for the same thing. It is perfectly legal to charge someone (disciplinary) and put them on VW/RW/C&P (administrative)for the same act.



That's not really punishing someone twice, though - since administrative actions are not punishments under the Code of Service Discipline.  They're remedial measures meant to correct performance deficiencies.  Have to be careful of that distinction, or else we'll have Ptes running around saying "You can't put me on RW, I've already been charged..."   ;D


----------



## aesop081 (12 Feb 2009)

Occam said:
			
		

> since administrative actions are not punishments .................. They're remedial measures meant to correct performance deficiencies.



The hidden "punishment" features of administrative actions only becomes apparent years later.


----------

